# SEARCHING FOR piano accompaniment sheet music for Sarasateana Tango



## carolineopera

I am trying to find at least the first page (with main theme) for the SARASATEANA TANGO !. I was able to find it in the itunes store but I need the piano music for just the main theme (probably first page). Can anyone direct me or post a pdf of the page? Thanks.


----------



## hreichgott

There may not be a legal way to get this for free. I don't know the date of composition for Sarasateana, but the composer Zimbalist was born in 1889 or 1890, so odds are it's not yet in the public domain.

There is an inexpensive edition for sale here, viola solo with piano accompaniment, with several other viola/piano pieces:

http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/title/the-virtuoso-violist-sheet-music/3187234


----------

